# [SOLVED] Protecting a word doc from being copied or printed ?



## hankach (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All , 

What is the solution to protect a word document from being copied from the place where you want to install it , a hard drive of a certain computer or a floppy ,it means that the persons can access, read but cant copy its contents nor the whole document sheet itself. Better to say you can select a paragraph or all but copying when you right click isnt allowed neither when you right click the whole document .
Also even after opening that file , he shall not be able to print a copy of it .
Sometimes you need to handle a file on a floppy or to install it on the computer of someone enabling him just to read but not to steal your work.

Any solution, soft or trick ?
Thank you very much for your support


----------



## jonno112 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Protecting a word doc from being copied or printed ?*

Turn it into a pdf then it cant be edited put your name at the end of the Doc.

Cutepdf is free check google.

here you go www.cutepdf.com


----------



## hankach (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Protecting a word doc from being copied or printed ?*

Thank you much .


----------

